# 24h race Stuttgart



## redbull_86 (24. Dezember 2014)

Laut skyder Newsletter startet ab 5/6. Septemeber 15 eines neues 24h MTB Race an der Stuttgarter Messe. Anmeldestart ist am 19.1.15.
Leider funktioniert die homepage 24h-race-stuttgart.de nicht. 

Weis jemand mehr? Funktioniert bei euch der Link?

Wäre ja schon sehr cool  Genug nachfrage gibts ja - siehe Anmeldeschlacht für Duisburg


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Dezember 2014)

der Link soll ja auch erst ab 12 Januar funzen so steht es in der mail
http://cms.skyder.de/de/?option=com...bbc09718c522daf220cc1f0181273f&tmpl=component


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Dezember 2014)

Cool was vor der Haustüre 
Halte ich 24Std durch....mhm!?


----------



## Sickgirl (28. Dezember 2014)

Da an der Messe würde mich mal interessieren wo die langfahren wollen. Da ist es eigentlich eher flach und langweilig.


----------



## SuperSamuel (30. Dezember 2014)

Wohl der Nachfolger der Sparkassen-Trans-Zollernalb...?
Etappenrennen sind wohl zu teuer. Stundenrennen sind organisatorisch viel einfacher und billiger.
Auch Zuschauer kann man bei diesem Format eher begeistern.
Bin gespannt...


----------



## Haferstroh (30. Dezember 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Da an der Messe würde mich mal interessieren wo die langfahren wollen. Da ist es eigentlich eher flach und langweilig.



Übern flachen Krautacker mit Kerosingeruch vom Airport und Abgasgeruch von der A8


----------



## Sickgirl (30. Dezember 2014)

Oder indoor durch die Messehallen. Hätte doch auch was, dann braucht man nachts auch kein Licht.


----------



## Haferstroh (31. Dezember 2014)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Oder indoor durch die Messehallen. Hätte doch auch was, dann braucht man nachts auch kein Licht.



Partielles Indoor durch eine der Hallen wäre doch cool, zumindest die Wechselzone.

Aber irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, wir sollen letztendlich mit dem Rumgegurke  nur den Erdboden verdichten, damit der nächste Messehallenbau nicht so tief in den Erdboden einsinkt nach dem Richtfest


----------



## Dumens100 (31. Dezember 2014)

Ab den 12 Januar werden wir hoffentlich mehr wissen


----------



## redbull_86 (31. Dezember 2014)

> Zitat von Sickgirl: ↑
> Da an der Messe würde mich mal interessieren wo die langfahren wollen. Da ist es eigentlich eher flach und langweilig.



@Sickgirl:
In Duisburg ist es eig. auch flach und langweilig, aber das gelände gibts halt doch her ;-)



> Übern flachen Krautacker mit Kerosingeruch vom Airport und Abgasgeruch von der A8



Ist in Duisburg auch nicht anders ;-) Schließlich liegt das Gelände direkt am Autobahn Kreuz und mitten im Ruhrpott;-) Zudem Staubts da wegen der Schotterpisten immer saumäßig. Außer nach ergiebigen Regen wie 2014!

Daher denke ich das das schon seine Reiz haben wird dort!


----------



## Sickgirl (31. Dezember 2014)

Na ja, ich wohne hier ca 2 km von der Messe weg, aber die Vorstellung da 24h im Kreis auf den Krautäckern um die Messe rum zu fahren löst bei mir ein Gefühl des Grauens aus.

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (3. Januar 2015)

In der aktuellen Mountainbike steht, dass Start und Ziel in Halle 5 der Messe ist. Danach wird über die A8 durch das Bosch-Parkhaus gefahren und dann soll es auf die Fildern gehen. 

Bei der in der Mountainbike angegebene Webadresse 24h-stuttgart.de landet man auf der Website der CDU Stuttgart


----------



## zeitweiser (3. Januar 2015)

Freu mich .
wird sicher Klasse


----------



## Dumens100 (9. Januar 2015)

na noch ist die Seite wohl nicht Top Aktuell 
http://www.24hrace-stuttgart.de/de/
Strecke ist die von Duisburg drin und sonstige Daten sind auch noch von Duisburg


----------



## freebiker1972 (9. Januar 2015)

Die Seite soll ja auch erst ab dem 12.01.15 bereit stehen.
Bislang kam das Bild von Strato: "Hier entsteht in kürze eine Internetpräsenz..."
Das heisst die Seite wird momentan mit Inhalt gefüllt und in Kürze, vermutlich am Montag erhalten wir die gewünschten Informationen..


----------



## Dumens100 (9. Januar 2015)

das weiß ich das es erst ab den 12 die Infos geben soll, nur hätte ich so die Seite noch nicht sichtbar gemacht


----------



## freebiker1972 (9. Januar 2015)

Da gebe ich Dir recht, das würde professioneller erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (9. Januar 2015)

Wenn die kopierten Daten vom Duisburger 24h Rennen als Platzhalter für die Stuttgarter 24h Rennen Webseite denn wenigstens stimmten würden...

In der Ausschreibung steht (schwarz auf weiß) 24 h Rennen 01.08.2015/02.08.2015. Die Pasta Party (Freitag Abend) ist aber erst am 31.08.2015. Also einen Monat später.

Es sieht auch nicht besonders professionell aus, wenn man die eigene Event Webseite (24h Duisburg) innerhalb von 5 Monaten nicht einmal richtig Korrektur liest. So etwas macht man eigentlich bevor man eine Webseite online stellt.


----------



## freebiker1972 (11. Januar 2015)

Nun scheint die Seite im Netz zu sein. Es ist die korrekte Strecke aufgeführt und auch sonst passen die Angaben zu Stuttgart.
http://www.24hrace-stuttgart.de/de/


----------



## Dumens100 (16. Januar 2015)

Skyder hat die startgebūhren erhöht


----------



## Schwitte (16. Januar 2015)

Aber doch nur für "Spähtbucher".


----------



## Christer (16. Januar 2015)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Aber doch nur für "Spähtbucher".



Nein, auch für die Fahrer/Teams die eventuell schon zu Eröffnung des Meldeportal nächste Woche buchen werden (Also für die "Frühbucher"), sind die Startgebühren mal eben innerhalb von weinigen Tagen um 15,15 % angehoben worden.

Letzte Tage sollte ein Einzelstartplatz noch 99 Euro kosten. Jetzt kostet der Einzelstartplatz für "Frühbucher" 114 Euro. Die anderen Team Kategorien wurden im gleichen Verhältnis innerhalb weniger Tage erhöht. So etwas liest man selten...


----------



## Schwitte (16. Januar 2015)

Ok, die nachträgliche Erhöhung hatte ich nicht bemerkt. 
Nun ist man ja auf dem Niveau von Duisburg angelangt, bei den Frühbuchern!


----------



## Christer (16. Januar 2015)

Genau und die Leute die sich für das Stuttgarter 24 h Rennen später anmelden wollen, zahlen für das 24 h Rennen in Stuttgart sogar noch mal 15,00 Euro MEHR als für das Duisburger 24 h Rennen.


----------



## Endura (17. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich die gleichen Leistungen wie in Duisburg bekomme, ist es doch ok. Bei nur 1.150 Startplätzen statt 2.000 wie in Duisburg wird man sich über 15,00 Euro zusätzlich keine Gedanken machen müssen, oder?


----------



## Endura (17. Januar 2015)

Startplatz 2er Team ergattert - Teamkollege war heute auf der Messe und hat alles klar gemacht - diesmal also kein Anmeldungsstress


----------



## Schwitte (19. Januar 2015)

Und, heute ab 20:00 Uhr schon was vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (20. Januar 2015)

Anmeldung läuft schleppend.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Kein Wunder...

Sollte man vielleicht im Trekkingrad-Forum inserieren bei der"spannenden" Strecke und den "günstigen" Konditionen dazu...

Mit den Füssen abstimmen nennt man das wohl? 

Grüsse


----------



## freak13 (20. Januar 2015)

Lustig.
Da haben sich echt schon Leute angemeldet. ich lach mich kaputt.


----------



## stengele (20. Januar 2015)

freak13 schrieb:


> Lustig.
> Da haben sich echt schon Leute angemeldet. ich lach mich kaputt.


 
Wo liegt denn dein Problem?
Wenn du nicht willst dann lass es doch einfach.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Ich wünsche dir -und das ist ernst gemeint!- viel Spass dabei.

Wenn dir das Format 24h Rennen gefällt, findest du aber sicherlich interessantere Rennen in der Folgezeit.

Kleinere Rennen sind von der Atmosphäre oft sehr zu empfehlen (zb Bike around the clock)

Grüsse


----------



## stengele (20. Januar 2015)

Wir rücken mit dem Verein an und sind so wie es jetzt aussieht mit 1x 1er; 1x 2er und 1x 8er am Start.
Das ganze ist nur ein paar Km von meinem Wohnort weg und bietet sich somit auch an.
Wenn ich einen Tag lang im Kreis fahre ist mir die Landschaft auch ziemlich wurscht. Wenn ich schöne Strecken will fahr ich einfach meine Hometrails.


----------



## Schwitte (20. Januar 2015)

Puuuh, im Vergleich zu Duisburg ist das ja nix! Fast keine Anmeldungen.
Da muss aber noch ein klein wenig Überzeugungsarbeit seitens Skyder geleistet werden, damit das was wird.
Bleibe gespannt.....


----------



## TTT (20. Januar 2015)

Ich liebäugle ja schon länger mit der Teilnahme an einem 24h Rennen. Asphalt und Schotter ist für mich bei einem solchen Event auch kein Problem. Aber Stuttgart scheidet für mich definitiv aus. Landschaftlich (Duisburg ist da ja landschaftlich eine Perle dagegen) und von der Unmöglichkeit die Strecke flüssig zu fahren. Da würde mich schon mal interessieren, warum das einige von Euch trotdem reizt (also nicht 24h an sich, sondern speziell Stuttgart). Kann ein kurzer Anreiseweg so eine öde Strecke wettmachen?


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Januar 2015)

na vielleicht liegt der Reitz das du offiziell durch ein Parkhaus heizen darfst und dann die Spindel runter und hoch gurken darfst, das war auch unser erster Anreiz und dann weil es die Premiere ist, haben es uns dann aber doch anders überlegt und starten nur in Duisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (20. Januar 2015)

Mir ist der Termin zu späht. Da ist die Saison eh schon fast durch, und dann noch ein weiteres 24h-Rennen. Nööö!
Das größte Problem sehe ich aber mit den Messehallen. Zuerst fand ich die Idee ja sehr geil. Aber sollten da z.T. (?) auch das Fahrerlager untergebracht sein, kommt natürlich kein wirkliches 24h-Flair auf. Ist dann mehr was für Friseure. Sicher nett bei schlechtem Wetter, aber man will ja auch mal ne Wurst auf den Grill legen. Weiß auch nicht, wo es betontaugliche Zeltheringe zu kaufen gibt? 
Die Strecke ist sicherlich relativ öde und sehr asphaltlastig, aber das weiß man ja auch vorher. Duisburg ist da sicherlich auch nicht wirklich ideal, es sei denn, man inhaliert gerne tonnenweise Dreck.


----------



## Christer (20. Januar 2015)

Endura" data-source="post: 12625063"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Wenn ich die gleichen Leistungen wie in Duisburg bekomme, ist es doch ok. Bei nur 1.150 Startplätzen statt 2.000 wie in Duisburg wird man sich über 15,00 Euro zusätzlich keine Gedanken machen müssen, oder?



Das hier sind die offiziellen "Leistungen" für das 24 Rennen in Stuttgart





Die Leistungen sind wichtig, aber sie machen doch noch lange kein gutes Rennen und erst recht kein gutes 24 h Mountainbike Event aus. Da sind Dinge wie die Strecke, die Location, die Teilnehmer, die Zuschauer und insgesamt die ganze Renn- und Event Stimmung doch viel wichtiger.


----------



## Endura (20. Januar 2015)

Na gut - bei dem "Ansturm" auf die Startplätze habe ich daneben gelegen, hätte erwartet, dass alle Plätze gestern vergeben würden...
Ich finde das Messegelände als Location klasse und skyder war bei den Veranstaltungen, an denen ich bisher teilgenommen habe (u.a. 10x 24h Duisburg), immer ein Garant für eine top Organisation und viel Spaß für Fahrer, Betreuer und Zuschauer.
Deswegen unterstelle ich dem 24hrace-Stuttgart, dass es sich genauso verhält.
Natürlich gibt es neben solchen Events auch kleinere, familiärere 24h Events wie bike around the clock (war 4x dabei), die ebenfalls ihre Reize haben.
Nur als Gesamtpaket - Location, Strecke, Zuschauer, Organisator - ist für mich persönlich Duisburg nicht zu toppen. 

Vielleicht wird ja in einigen Jahren Stuttgart das 24h Duisburg im Süden sein...


----------



## SuperSamuel (20. Januar 2015)

Die 24h-Rennen (bzw. allgemein Stundenrennen) liegen ja voll im Trend.
Da möchten viele Veranstalter einfach nur Geld machen. Nicht immer ist die Umsetzung gut.
Siehe das 24h in Rieden... Location nicht wirklich der Reißer. Keine Zuschauer. Wenig Starter.
Kein Vergleich zum damaligen BIKEonFIRE.


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Januar 2015)

sicher will der Veranstalter auch Geld damit verdienen, auch Skyder, aber er macht seine Arbeit sehr gut siehe Duisburg das ist ja mittlerweile ein selbst Läufer aber auch erst seit Skyder seine Finger darin hat, sicher gibt es auch da noch Verbesserung potenzial siehe Sanitär. Lofer war leider auch nur einmal, da gab die Strecke keine Wiederholung her weil es im Dorf einige Änderungen gab die keine Wiederholung zuließ. Schauen wir mal wie es weiter läuft und hoffen das sich noch ein paar Teams finden für Stuttgart.


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Verpflegung war auch so ein Punkt, in dem der Veranstalter sich nicht mit Lob bekleckert hat 

Sanitäranlagen in Duisburg waren  eher als unverschämt zu bezeichnen,aber es kann in Stuttgart nur besser werden.

Vielleicht/sicherlich finden sich ja noch paar Teams, würde es den hier gemeldeten wünschen.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (23. Januar 2015)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> na vielleicht liegt der Reitz das du offiziell durch ein Parkhaus heizen darfst und dann die Spindel runter und hoch gurken darfst, das war auch unser erster Anreiz und dann weil es die Premiere ist, haben es uns dann aber doch anders überlegt und starten nur in Duisburg



Bitte sag das nicht so Laut. Sonst überlegen sich die Politiker Mountainbiken in der Natur komplett zu verbieten sondern es werden parkhäuser zur Ausübung unseres Sports gebaut.
Da ja der Reiz "so groß" ist mal ne Spindel hoch und runter zu fahren....

Selbst meiner 4jährigen Tochter ist das beim zweiten mal zu langweilig.

Wo finden die nächsten MTB rennen statt...Auf ner Kartbahn ??? Auf der Autobahn ??? Oder als Simulation auf der Rolle mit Real Life Video aus dem Wald ???


----------



## Sickgirl (23. Januar 2015)

So groß scheint der Reiz doch nicht zu sein, Startplätze hat es ja noch genug.


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2015)

Ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit hin.

Ggf müssen halt die Messe oder andere Sponsoren die Plätze verschachern. 

Oder es gibt ein (t)olles Gewinnspiel bei Mtb-news? 

Grüsse


----------



## Ravega (23. Januar 2015)

Zumindest bei den 1ern und 2ern füllen sich die Listen etwas.
Aber das ist nix neues, denn die sind bei jeder Veranstaltung immer zuerst weg.

Und bei den 8ern? Sind das etwa Fake-Teams um die Starterlisten zu füllen? 
Selten so viele Team-Meldungen ohne Fahrer/Namen gesehen….


----------



## Christer (23. Januar 2015)

Ravega schrieb:


> Und bei den 8ern? Sind das etwa Fake-Teams um die Starterlisten zu füllen?
> Selten so viele Team-Meldungen ohne Fahrer/Namen gesehen….



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.

Selbst bei den 2er Teams sind einige Teams eingetragen worden, die gar keinen Fahrer/Teilnehmer haben. Die meisten anderen 2er Teams haben wenn überhaupt nur einen Fahrer. Nur weniger 2er Teams haben wirklich 2 Fahrer/innen in der Liste.

Bei den 4er Teams sieht es genauso aus. Die meisten Teams haben einen Fahrer, es sind aber auch Teams dabei die haben gar keinen Fahrer.

Die Startliste der 8er Teams hat der derzeit fast ausschließlich nur Teams, die nicht einen einzigen Fahrer haben.

Da kann ich auch nur sagen.



Ravega schrieb:


> Selten so viele Team-Meldungen ohne Fahrer/Namen gesehen….


----------



## bmc02 (23. Januar 2015)

Also, ich habe mich als Einzelfahrer gemeldet, weil - 1. Premierenveranstaltung und 2. direkt vor der Haustüre. 

Aufgrund der Streckenführung (die einem als Solist entgegen kommt) ist die Starrgabel bestellt und der Furios Fred wird aufgezogen.


----------



## Christer (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn man sich als Veranstalter Mühe gibt, dann kann man mit Rampen, Gerüsten, Holz und guter Lichttechnik sicher auch in Stuttgart eine gute 24 h Strecke bauen. Dem Einzelfahrer kommt das sicherlich sogar sehr entgegen, wenn er nicht 24 Stunden lang den Staub und Dreck aus dem Duisburger Landschaftspark einatmen muss.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Januar 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht.
> 
> Selbst bei den 2er Teams sind einige Teams eingetragen worden, die gar keinen Fahrer/Teilnehmer haben. Die meisten anderen 2er Teams haben wenn überhaupt nur einen Fahrer. Nur weniger 2er Teams haben wirklich 2 Fahrer/innen in der Liste.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

auch wir haben uns gemeldet und sind fast Namenlos. Das hängt damit zusammen, wir haben uns in Stuttgart auf der Messe angemeldet und bekommen erst die nächsten Tage unsere Zugänge um die Namen der Fahrer zu benennen vie Mail.

Wir haben uns gemeldet da uns schon damals ein Indoor 12h MTB - Event gefallen hat, welches es leider nicht mehr gibt. Aber irgendwie hat uns dass durchs Hotel, Turnhallen und Parkhaus fahren richtig gut gefallen. Keine Ahnung warum, aber es war so. Wir hoffen auf ein ähnliches Feeling in Stuttgart. 

Nachtrag 25.01.2015 - hab den Bericht zum Indoor Event damals gefunden - HIER KLICKEN

Was den Event-Ort angeht bin ich gespannt was so gezaubert wird. Möglichkeiten gibt es viele und Skyder zählt wohl nicht zu den Anfängern im Event-Geschäft.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ironman007 (24. Januar 2015)

Anmeldung als Solofahrer erledigt. Mal sehen, wie es im direkten Vergleich zu Duisburg ist. Location dürfte sicherlich auch etwas Interessantes haben bzw. durch Skyder interessant gestaltet werden. Meine Hoffnung ist hierfür, dass sich diesmal die Sanitäranlagensituation an die Anzahl der Starter orientiert. Hier besteht erheblicher Nachholbedarf beim 24h Duisburg (unentgeldlich).
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne und verletzungsfreie Vorbereitungszeit.


----------



## Ravega (8. Februar 2015)

Immer noch 2/3 der Startplätze frei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (8. Februar 2015)

Also 1/3 schon belegt - ist ja die Premiere und die Stuttgarter müssen erst noch zeigen, was die Duisburger schon seit Jahren bewiesen haben  Bis September ist noch 'ne Weile hin - freu' mich schon!


----------



## BeBuechnwr (8. Februar 2015)

Alle Spindelfreunde muss man so weit enttäuschen, dass es sie nur in eine Richtung geben wird. Vom Messegelände aus ist der Zugang zum Parkhaus nämlich flach. Und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, ist man dann nur eine Ebene über dem Boden. Bleibt also eine kleine Schleife, die man hoch oder runter donnern darf.


----------



## Ironman007 (12. Februar 2015)

Anmeldung läuft zwar schleppend, zumindestens sind die Solofahrer schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Schwitte (12. Februar 2015)

Ironman007 schrieb:


> Anmeldung läuft zwar schleppend, zumindestens sind die Solofahrer schon ausgebucht.


Wie bei jedem Event....


----------



## Ironman007 (13. Februar 2015)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Wie bei jedem Event....


Ja, gebe ich dir recht, sind ja auch nur 45 Anmeldungen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. September 2015)

Koffer packen, Wochenende in 3,2,1...juhu auf Richtung süden und morgen weiter nach Stuttgart. Bin auf die Strecke bzw. das Gelände und die Aufteilung gespannt. Wir sehen uns.

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## unknownbeats (3. September 2015)

wir fahren erst morgen los hab aber schon ein paar fotos gesehen. ich glaube es gibt einen super hohen nicht offroad anteil weiss jemand schon mehr über die strecke?indoor start/ziel sowie die wechselzone sind in einer halle  sowie eine passage in einem parkhaus sind mir noch bekannt
mfg


----------



## stengele (3. September 2015)

Wir machen morgen auch mal einen Streckentest. Ist viel Feldweg und Rasenstrecke dabe. Bin mal gespannt, was noch für gemeinheiten eingebaut werden. Teile der Strecke bin ich schon gefahren.


----------



## unknownbeats (3. September 2015)

hab auf fotos 2 künstliche rampen gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (3. September 2015)

Da bin ich mal auf eure Eindrücke/Berichte von der Premiere gespannte.
Wenn ich mir die Meldelisten so anschaue, hat sich an der schwachen Resonanz wenig geändert, speziell bei den E-Bikes. 
Wünsche trotzdem allen ein schönes Rennen!


----------



## unknownbeats (3. September 2015)

haha ja ist mir auch aufgefallen das sich wirklich niemand für die e bikes gemeldet hat. was ich aber auch gut finde .die sollen den quatsch direkt wieder vergessen . für mich sind e biker genuss und keine sport fahrer


----------



## Schwitte (3. September 2015)

Doch, es gibt inzwischen einen stromenden Solisten und bei den 4ern haben sich auch ein paar "Werksteams" eingefunden.
Vor wenigen Tagen war da noch alles leer!


----------



## redbull_86 (3. September 2015)

ja aber der solo E-biker heißt Kai Saaler, hat das Solo 24h Rennen in Offenburg 2015 gewonnen, ohne e-bike und ist gleichzeitig bei den normalen solofahrern angemeldet ;-)


----------



## 4you2 (4. September 2015)

Schon mal vorab "Herzlichen Dank" an die Orga, an SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION für _die frühe Mitteilung am 2.9._, dass wir unser Teamlager im Freien in Sektor P aufschlagen dürfen.Kärcher-, Magura-Teams finden sich in der Halle ein und unser 4er-Team ist auf der Suche nach einem großen, geeigneten Zelt !


----------



## Schwitte (4. September 2015)

Oha! 
Wetter ist ja auch nicht grade so pralle, da hätte ich einen doppelt dicken Hals!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (4. September 2015)

So, erster Streckentest bestanden- wird hart morgen.


----------



## Ravega (4. September 2015)

Warum?


----------



## stengele (5. September 2015)

Viele holprige Wiesenwege und küntliche Hindernisse die bei nässe sehr rutschig werden. Heute abend solls regnen.


----------



## Christer (5. September 2015)

Mal eine Frage an die Fahrer, Betreuer und Zuschauer in Stuttgart an diesem Wochenende: Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Event Bühne mit Moderation und Musik in einer Messe Halle steht und man heute Abend zu dem Konzert in dieser Halle 25 Euro Eintritt zahlen muss? 

Oder einfach ausgedrückt: Wer heute Abend als Zuschauer und Betreuer keine 25 Euro Eintritt zahlt steht draußen bei Regen im Dunkeln an der Autobahn A8 rum?

Oder gibt es eine zweite Halle mit einer zweiten Bühne mit Moderation und Musik wo man keinen Eintritt zahlen muss?


----------



## redbull_86 (6. September 2015)

Soweit schon richtig. Jedoch nur zw 17 -22 Uhr. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab darf man jetzt wieder so rein!


----------



## Ravega (6. September 2015)

Nix los hier.....


----------



## Christer (6. September 2015)

Hier ist schon mal ein gutes Video von der Strecke in Stuttgart.

Ich finde die Strecke wesentlich besser, als ich sie mir vorher vorgestellt habe. Da haben sich die Veranstalter Mühe gegeben. Schön!
Hoffentlich waren beim Rennen dann ein paar Zuschauer dabei.


----------



## -VS- (6. September 2015)

War heute ab frühnachmittags bis Zielschluss als Zuschauer vor Ort.

Ich finde, streckenmäßig wurde das Beste aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten rausgeholt. Das schnelle Fahren auf vielen abgesperrten Teilstücken, die sonst fürs alltägliche Rad- und Fussvolk tabu sind, hat schon seinen Reiz und auch sonst hat man man sich was einfallen lassen. Eine Abwechslung halt auch....statt immer nur Trails und Schotterwege.

In der Expo noch ein paar Goodies fürs Kind (Luftballons etc.) und eine Gratiszeitung bekommen und ein paar bekannte Gesichter getroffen...das hat meine Zeit dort noch schön abgerundet!

Allerdings: Wie sich aber der Veranstalter die Rutschsicherheit bei Nässe von manchen Holzplatten erklärt, bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Grad bei Dunkelheit ne steile, glatte Holzrampe runter mit einer Stufe in der Mitte....oder wie waren die zu fahren? Am ganz frühen Morgen (ca. 4 Uhr) hats ja zumindest bei mir 30km entfernt ja ordentlich geregnet.


----------



## stengele (6. September 2015)

-VS- schrieb:


> War heute ab frühnachmittags bis Zielschluss als Zuschauer vor Ort.
> 
> Ich finde, streckenmäßig wurde das Beste aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten rausgeholt. Das schnelle Fahren auf vielen abgesperrten Teilstücken, die sonst fürs alltägliche Rad- und Fussvolk tabu sind, hat schon seinen Reiz und auch sonst hat man man sich was einfallen lassen. Eine Abwechslung halt auch....statt immer nur Trails und Schotterwege.
> 
> ...



Heute nacht war es kalt, es hat gepisst wie die Sau und die Wege waren matschig. Die Hozrampen waren jedoch alle gut fahrbar.
im Grossen und Ganzen war es ein gutes aber durch die Rüttelpisten auch ein hartes Rennen (mir tun alle Knochen weh).


----------



## Ravega (7. September 2015)

Da hier wenig überschwängliche Begeisterung rüber kommt, gehe mal davon aus, dass dieses Event kein "MUSS" für nächstes Jahr ist?
Das die E-Bikes mit in der Gesamtwertung auftauchen (und dann noch relativ weit vorne), ist natürlich für die rein muskelbetriebenen Teams nicht unbedingt motivationsfördernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4you2 (7. September 2015)

Ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter! Auf Sektor P ganz in der Nähe Halle 5 mit der Wechselzone und mit großem DLRG-Filder-Zelt (Danke !!!) 
hat es uns, nach dem "nun-doch-kurzfristig-im Freien-Schock", erstklassig gefallen.Streckencharakteristik hat gepasst, abwechslungsreich, durch das Parkhaus über die Autobahn und zurück die Parkhausschnecke hoch im Sprint, mein Lieblingsüberholabschnitt! Nach dem Regen hatten sich die Rüttelwiesenabschnitte etwas nivelliert.Aufgetretene Streckenmängel wurden zeitnah behoben.Die Wechsel-Laufzone war für meinen Geschmack etwas lang.Dagegen immer wieder schön anzusehen wie mancher beim Wechsel aufs bike auf- und nach kurzem Dämmermoment wieder fluchtartig abgesprungen ist  
Für unser 4er-Team sicher ein "Muss" in 2016 !


----------



## 4you2 (7. September 2015)

Apropos, falls hier ein Teamfahrer vom "TwentyNEIN"-Team mitliest:
meine Tochter hat 23 Fotos von uns (4010.2 Uwe) gemacht, wie wir uns gegenseitig zu unseren 2 schnellsten Runden gepusht haben.
PM an mich.


----------



## Christer (7. September 2015)

Die Strecke macht auf den Videos und Fotos wirklich einen guten Eindruck. Da haben die Veranstalter aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten eine gute 24h Mountainbike Strecke gebaut. Allerdings sieht man auf allen Videos und Fotos kaum einen Zuschauer. Zählt man die Fahrer die gerade nicht gefahren sind, sowie die Betreuer und Mitarbeiter der Aussteller nicht direkt als Zuschauer, dann war dort wohl so gut wie kein Zuschauer.

Stimmt es denn jetzt, dass man am Abend als Zuschauer 25 Euro Eintritt zahlen musste, wenn man in die Messe Halle mit Musik, Moderation und Expo Bereich wollte? Besser könnte man die Zuschauer ja gar nicht abschrecken!


----------



## -VS- (7. September 2015)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht man auf allen Videos und Fotos kaum einen Zuschauer. Zählt man die Fahrer die gerade nicht gefahren sind, sowie die Betreuer und Mitarbeiter der Aussteller nicht direkt als Zuschauer, dann war dort wohl so gut wie kein Zuschauer.



Ja, schade, wie bewusst "unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit". Das kühle, windige Wetter kam dann auch noch dazu, das einige wohl abgehalten hat.


----------



## Kalmah (8. September 2015)

Wir sind im 4er Team mixed gestartet und ich denke, dass wir nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sind! Nachdem wir uns anfangs über die "schlechte" Organisation aufgeregt haben (zwecks im Freien campen, obwohl Halle 3 gebucht), hat es sich am Ende als tolles Event herausgestellt! Die Veranstalter haben da echt das beste aus den örtlichen Gegebenheiten herausgekitzelt (Sprungrampen, überbaute Treppen, aufgebockte Container, trailartige Passagen, ...)!

Aber leider waren wirklich so gut wie keine Zuschauer vor Ort. Die 25 Euro Eintritt musste man von 17 bis 22 Uhr zahlen, da in dieser Zeit ein Konzert in Halle 5 stattgefunden hat. Fand ich jetzt auch nicht so toll...

Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, wie teuer Duisburg oder München ist, aber 450 Euro Startgeld für ein 4er Team find ich schon ganz ordentlich...


----------



## Kottenstroeter (8. September 2015)

Kalmah schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja jetzt nicht, wie teuer Duisburg oder München ist, aber 450 Euro Startgeld für ein 4er Team find ich schon ganz ordentlich...



Duisburg 449€
Auch nicht billig aber von der Location/Atmosphere um Welten besser.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (13. September 2015)

Insgesamt hat Moni und mir das Event in Stuttgart gefallen. Klar ist aber auch, man mag eine solche Strecke oder eben nicht. Dazwischen wird es in diesem Fall nicht viel geben. 
Wenn sich die Teams mit ihren Fahrerlagern erstmal richtig darauf eingestimmt haben das die Strecke direkt durchs Lager läuft, wird es an der Strecke auch mehr Stimmung geben, da bin ich mir sicher. 
Sollte der Termin 2016 passen würden wir wieder starten. 

Gruß Datt Vieh


----------



## Endura (13. September 2015)

Super Veranstaltung und klasse organisiert! War mal was Anderes mit den Ladebrücken und dem Parkhaus - hätte im Vorfeld nicht gedacht, dass man hier einen so abwechslungsreichen Kurs kreieren kann. Die Wiesenabschnitte waren schon sehr heftig für die Handgelenke...
Sehr gut gefallen hat mir auch die Wechselzone inmitten der Messehalle. Tolle Premiere in Stuttgart!


----------



## Ironman007 (13. September 2015)

War als Solist dabei. Die Strecke hatte es auf Dauer in sich, insbesondere die Wiesen mit Gegenwind. Skyder hat aus meiner Sicht viel Abwechslung in eine eigentlich öde anmutende Strecke gebracht. Ggü Duisburg war auf alle Fälle die WC-Situation deutlich besser.
Freitag Abend herrschte leider gähnende lange Weile, weil die angekündigte Livemusik etc. fehlte. Insgesamt war die Begeisterung an der Strecke im Motto "mundtot" unterwegs, aber dies ist ja noch ausbaufähig. Zunünftig sollte man darauf achten, dass nicht alle Sektoren, wo man sein Lager aufschlagen will, an der Strecke liegen, so vermeidet man lange Pausenzeiten. Ich denke aber, dass sich das Event über die nächsten Jahre etablieren wird, wenns passt, komme ich wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (27. Februar 2016)

Na, wer ist wieder dabei 2016?


----------



## Kalmah (28. Februar 2016)

Mal schauen, wie ich Lust habe. Fahren dieses Jahr schon das 24h-Rennen in Finale Ligure...


----------



## Ironman007 (29. Februar 2016)

Bin in 2016 wieder als Solist dabei


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. Februar 2016)

Moni und ich sind wieder als 2er Mixed dabei.


----------



## unknownbeats (1. März 2016)

starte auch im 2er mixed ..... -)


----------



## salatbauchvieh (1. März 2016)

Erst 7 2er Mixed aber immerhin schon 3 Nationen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stengele (2. März 2016)

Fahr zum ersten mal solo. Letztes Jahr im 2er. Mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## TimoDU (8. März 2016)

Habe mich heute als Einzelfahrer angemeldet, freue mich aufs ballern!


----------



## stengele (15. Januar 2017)

Für 2017 abgesagt: http://www.24hrace-stuttgart.de/de/643-stu-news.html


----------



## Schwitte (15. Januar 2017)

Wen wundert's?


----------



## stengele (15. Januar 2017)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Wen wundert's?


Mich nicht. 2017 ist dann München dran.


----------



## redbull_86 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich will auch nach München!


----------

